# Beer Tools Pro Users



## Crusty (8/3/15)

Hi guys.
If you use BTP, I'm trying to figure out losses to trub & chiller. If I use BeerSmith for 20lt into fermenter, I have 2lt left behind in BM & 1lt loss to fermenter. BS calculates 28lt mash in + 7.5lt sparge, pretty spot on with volumes.

I duplicate recipe in BTP, 20lt in kettle @20deg & 28lt mash in, it states only 5lt sparge so I'll be 2.5lt short than what BS predicts. I've set the 2.5lt loss to deadspace in BTP equipment profile for the BM but the sparge or strike in volume doesn't change. I would of thought that the 2.5lt would be in my volume calculations somewhere. BS is great but I love the BTP interface more so trying to get my figures dialled in.
Can anyone shed some light on this?
Cheers


----------



## Crusty (9/3/15)

What! No Beer Tools Pro users on here?
BTP is nowhere as easy to setup as BeerSmith & it takes a little working out to get your system & numbers dialed in but when you do, it has a great interface, is very accurate & it looks way better than BeerSmith IMO. So if anyone else out there is trying to work out how final volumes are set up, the boys over at the hop vine forums sorted me out with my 2.0lt left behind in the BM, giving me 20lt into the fermenter which will also allow for a 1lt loss to the fermenter.

You actually have to go into the drop down menu that has all your tabs on it like, ingredients, grains, equipment, schedule, volume adjustment etc. You have to then right click on the volume adjustment after selecting it & put a negative value in there, so if I leave for example, 2lt behind in the BM, I have to put in there -2.0lt, this will then say I have only 18lt net value. To over ride that, you need to go back into your recipe page & select the scale button & change the final volume @20deg to 22lt. The net value then in the volume adjustment column will now be 20lt which is what I want in the fermenter. I lose 1lt to fermenter trub so that gives me 19lt to keg.The 22lt I now see as final volume @20deg on the main page is not the actual volume into the fermenter like BeerSmith, it's the volume in the kettle after the boil.
Shoot me a PM if you are having trouble setting it up. I've selected this value as default so every recipe will be the same.


----------

